# What The Hell did I do wrong???????



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If you could check out my blog I have written in detail what I did.Long story short removed piranhas for approx.2hrs to clean,gravel polish,and re decorate.I caught them all with no hassles,kept them in a spare 10 gallon using the same water they came from.I returned them to they're home and 2 are fubar not moving,gills going overtime,one seeming like he can't swim at all.HUH??????Did I just kill two of my babies by doing something i should'nt have or what the hell.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Could have been some chemicals in the 10G that did it. Yea it does suck to loose a fish. Knock on wood I have been doing good with my Elong but any pet it sucks to loose.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It does SUCK,i would have never guessed myself to ever be sentimental for fish but they are addicting.I just seen the worst off one is dead and gone.Down to four.Pretty sure it wasnt the tank i cleaned it before hand and the plastic bucket i used to transport water.can they do enough self damage in one freak moment to kill themselves.The only thing i can think of is running into something when i wasnt looking or getting caught on something,but it couldnt have been more than a moment cause i kept an eye out for them pretty good i thought.I also noticed the two that where bad at the intial stage had they're tails go pale gray in a matter of the timwe i kept them in the temp tank (2hrs).I still dunno????


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you have a heater on the 10G?? If not then sitting in that water for 2 hours it cooling and then throwing them back in you tank could have been enough shock to kill one?? You put alot of time, effort and money into your fish. Nothing to be ashamed of *******. Hopefully I never have to go thru it but eveyone does at some point. Just be glad that you didnt loose them all.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That seems to make sense more than anything so far.I keep the tank @78-82 and it would have dropped quite a bit im thinking in that time.I'm gonna test that theroy out and let ya all know what the results are and maybe you all can tell me if the temp difference would be enough to kill them off.Silly me I thought it only applied for hot to cold,but now that i look @ it seems the most logical answer.The other fish I was concerned about seems ok now but took him the better part of the day to get there.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You will have to wait for someone to tell you wether that would kill them or not. Im not really sure how much of a change would kill them. But I would think that if you had them in a tank for 2 hours and just threw them back in without getting the 10G up to temp it quite possibly could kill them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

When you "Cleaned the tank" did you remove and replace all the water and stuff?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I read his blog Pman and he said that he moved the gravel to one side and let the crap get sucked up by the filter. Then he scraped the inside glass, did a 20-30% water change and then added them back to the tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

i took some water outta the tank and threw it in the 10 gallon at the same mark it was before,I also threw in the Thermometer in the 10 glln to see where it sits.I timed out what I did and set my itouch timer to 2.5 hrs which is the amount of time more than likely they stayed in there.I put it in the exact place where it was before and will report the temp difference as soon as the time runs out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah man, right on... I didn't read the blog.

I didn't figure you did the complete water R&R and stuff... but now and then you find somebody who has.
Most people on here are way past that point in "Aquarium Upkeep 101..." but hang around the lfs and hear people talking... and it's a wonder how ANY of their fish survive a month!

Good luck and keep us posted bro.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would like to think i'm past that point but lets not give too much credit yet lol.I appreciate all who have taken the time today to read the blog and offer opinions and advice.I will not let it discourage me at all.I feel i got common sense plus at least 15-20 hrs of reading put in at this website before i even bought the piranhas,but i am also a burn out and have known to pull major momo moves outta left field.If it was'nt for ya all i would still be scratching my head and stressing about the planeria so at least some progress has been made,i gained some knowledge,and have at least a direction to go from here.Thx again all for your time spent helping me with these problems.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I hear that.
IMO this site is the absolute best source of information available anywhere in the world for keepers of piranhas.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I hear that.
> *IMO this site is the absolute best source of information available anywhere in the world for keepers of piranhas.
> *


Hell yeah it is







!!!!! I have had a ton of ppl help me.. I just try to give opinions and try to help other ppl on things. Sounds to me like you are getting pretty comfortable with taking care of your fish. Keeping your water parmeters in check is what I think is the most important thing. You do this along with some matiance and your golden.. Keep up the good work and post any questions or problems..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

i checked the tank is @78 which it was around last night,the water [email protected] hrs even sitting in the same position and water height was 70f.Can 8 degrees farienheit no less make that much of a difference to the fish upon reentry to the tank????I have to think no but then i am expert??!!


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss *******. I know Piranhas are hardy fish, but I think an 8 degree difference without acclimation could be enough to shock one.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Kentucky Hillbillie said:


> Sorry for your loss *******. I know Piranhas are hardy fish, but I think an 8 degree difference without acclimation could be enough to shock one.


Yeah sadly enough I pulled a no mind move,Welcome to the site Kentucky and thanks for the opinion every one helps to make me a better piranha owner and check my blog on blogs if ya want to read the complete lowdown on what happened


----------

